

Here’s to the crazy ones. The misfits. - eduardosasso
http://eduardosasso.posterous.com/heres-to-the-crazy-ones-the-misfits

======
mrpollo
Eduardo I can relate to everything you experienced this year, except that I'm
from Mexico and I got to travel to Chicago for a job I landed. Here's to great
2012 much much better than this great year thats leaving us as we read!

Happy new year.

